# Need help with my laptop, please



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

Somehow I managed to foul up my HP laptop. I can not get in many sites (including my gmail account) because Google will not accept my last email address or perhaps because of it will not accept my password.   
Does anyone have ANY idea of how I can fix it ?
PLEASE, HELP !


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Somehow I managed to foul up my HP laptop. I can not get in many sites (including my gmail account) because Google will not accept my last email address or perhaps because of it will not accept my password.
> Does anyone have ANY idea of how I can fix it ?
> PLEASE, HELP !


Do you have some kind of recover-password option.. like to a different email address or your phone?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Clear the cache in your browser?


----------



## oldpop (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Somehow I managed to foul up my HP laptop. I can not get in many sites (including my gmail account) because Google will not accept my last email address or perhaps because of it will not accept my password.
> Does anyone have ANY idea of how I can fix it ?
> PLEASE, HELP !


After a quick search I found this / https://www.lifewire.com/fix-it-when-locked-out-of-gmail-account-5220812 /. It may help.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Clear the cache in your browser?


Sorry, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

What browser are you using is it current?


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Sorry, but I don't know how to do that.


This is where a search engine is your friend:

How to Clear the Cache and Cookies in Your Web Browser
*https://its.uiowa.edu/support/article/719*​


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Do you have some kind of recover-password option.. like to a different email address or your phone?


Not that I know of.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Not that I know of.


What happens when you click 'forgot password'?


----------



## Knight (Nov 12, 2022)

Have you tried accessing your password manager on Google? If you used the manager your password should be there to be viewed.


----------



## kburra (Nov 12, 2022)

Again, what *browser *are you using?


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

kburra said:


> Again, what *browser *are you using?


on this laptop, when I turn it on, I see ONLY a chrome icon and a file icon.  So, I assume that I am using google chrome.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What happens when you click 'forgot password'?


It asks for email OR phone number.  I have tried all of the emails I have ever used. None of them work.
My cell phone died and I have forgotten my number


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 12, 2022)

Sounds like you are using a Google Chrome browser. Try the Firefox browser - you can download it by searching for “Firefox download”. If needed, you can use your Microsoft Internet Explorer (or Edge) browser to do this search if Google has you all locked up.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

You can try this -
*https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/7682439?hl=en&ref_topic=3382296*

You might also get in touch with someone that you've called in the past and ask them what your phone number was.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> You can try this -
> *https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/7682439?hl=en&ref_topic=3382296*
> 
> You might also get in touch with someone that you've called in the past and ask them what your phone number was.


I have located my cell phone number. It then asks me for my name. I type in my name and click "NEXT".  That darn Google says , "The name does not match the name on the account.   That's crazy !


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I have located my cell phone number. It then asks me for my name. I type in my name and click "NEXT".  That darn Google says , "The name does not match the name on the account.   That's crazy !


If it won't accept your email address or your name, consider the possibility your account may have been hacked.  I certainly hope not, that's a total nightmare.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I have located my cell phone number. It then asks me for my name. I type in my name and click "NEXT".  That darn Google says , "The name does not match the name on the account.   That's crazy !


Yep, that's crazy for sure but I don't know how to fix crazy, sorry.
Best suggestion I have is to create a new account and be diligent
in keeping track of both your password and phone number you
use to set it up. You may thank your future self.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If it won't accept your email address or your name, consider the possibility your account may have been hacked.  I certainly hope not, that's a total nightmare.


I had this same problem once before. After waiting 2 days, google allowed me in.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had this same problem once before. After waiting 2 days, google allowed me in.


I hope it works out for you this time, too.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

My laptop keeps overheating.. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

By the way, I keep track of logins/passwords in an address book. That way, should problems occur, we have them written down _not_ on the computer.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 12, 2022)

Devi said:


> By the way, I keep track of logins/passwords in an address book. That way, should problems occur, we have them written down _not_ on the computer.


I use an old fashioned Filo Fax for this purpose. It’s the most important book in the flat. It annoys me that everyone tells you not to write these things down when there is no way you can remember all of them.

Sorry OP, only suggestion for your problem is to make sure that you have not inadvertently typed a “space” at the beginning or end of your password. This has caught me out a few times, mostly when copy and pasting though.


----------



## Devi (Nov 13, 2022)

@Purwell, okay. Gotcha.

I should clarify that what I meant by "an address book" is an actual book that you hold in your hand that you normally would use for writing down people's names, addresses and contact information.

So we're kind of on the same page. (pun)


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

Devi said:


> By the way, I keep track of logins/passwords in an address book. That way, should problems occur, we have them written down _not_ on the computer.


Similar here..  only I just use a small wirebound notepad.  Neat and effective.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

In Chrome​
On your computer, open Chrome.
At the top right, click More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Click *More tools*



*Clear browsing data*.
At the top, choose a time range. To delete everything, select *All time*.
Next to "Cookies and other site data" and "Cached images and files," check the boxes.
Click *Clear data*.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 13, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Yep, that's crazy for sure but I don't know how to fix crazy, sorry.
> Best suggestion I have is to create a new account and be diligent
> in keeping track of both your password and phone number you
> use to set it up. You may thank your future self.


Yes, I signed up for a NEW google account and that allowed me to get into certain sites, but not into my old gmail account.
At this point, I think I'll let well enough alone with a new gmail account.

*Thank you everyone.*


----------



## Knight (Nov 13, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> My laptop keeps overheating.. Suggestions anyone?


Looks like you left it out in the sun to long. Might want to get one of those huge umbrellas to shade it


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 13, 2022)

senior chef said:


> on this laptop, when I turn it on, I see ONLY a chrome icon and a file icon.  So, I assume that I am using google chrome.


FYI, you are using a Chromebook, Everything Google.  It won't play nice with another browser other than Chrome.  The OS is ChromeOS (Google's version of Linux). 

Good Luck!

*'WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING i.e. PASSWORDS, LOGIN ID's,,,EVERYTHING!*'.

TRY THIS!
Factory reset your Chromebook​
Sign out of your Chromebook.
Press and hold *Ctrl* + *Alt* + *Shift* + *r*.
Select *Restart*.
In the box that appears, select *Powerwash *



*Continue*.
Follow the steps that appear and sign in with your Google Account.
*Note*: The account you sign in with after you reset your Chromebook will be the owner account.
Once you've reset your Chromebook:
Follow the onscreen instructions to set up your Chromebook
Check if the problem is fixed


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> My laptop keeps overheating.. Suggestions anyone?


Yea, don't leave it in the oven for more that 3 hours at 475 deg.


----------



## kburra (Nov 13, 2022)

Have used Lastpass for years (Free version) browser extension, which saved me many a time.
https://www.lastpass.com/


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 13, 2022)

kburra said:


> Have used Lastpass for years (Free version) browser extension, which saved me many a time.
> https://www.lastpass.com/


You can also use the 'password manager' within the Chrome browser, works the same way.

I use Firefox's version extensively.


----------



## kburra (Nov 13, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I have located my cell phone number. It then asks me for my name. I type in my name and click "NEXT".  That darn Google says , "The name does not match the name on the account.   That's crazy !


When it says your name it is not necessarily your actual NAME but the name you first registered your Google account/Gmail etc.. Exactly the same!!


----------



## David777 (Nov 13, 2022)

I won't discuss my unique system for passwords herein except to note I don't tend to trust password managers in part because they tend to be too complicated to clearly understand unless one is involved in that field. Don't tend to trust consumer security app solutions because they are usually meant for ordinary folk that are simply overwhelmed and annoyed with dealing with lots of passwords, something I was up to my neck in for decades. Many passwords, say for Internet site logins have little importance. Passwords for one's computers, bank accounts, Google, purchasing sites like Amazon, etc are the ones that are important. Having to mentally remember such passwords by regular to occasional repetition entering them has value versus the usual scenario with managers. The reason so many sites offer password recovery is because people often do forget them while recovery processes like asking for one's mother's maiden name or one's dog's name is hardly going to stop someone that pays identification services for all one's on line public info. The main protection most people have is they are small uninteresting fish hackers won't bother with. But win a chunk on some lottery and suddenly one may have unwanted nosy friends.

When one cannot recall most important ones because one always just uses the quick convenient process to get in, suddenly one may become hugely permanently confused.  Writing down passwords on paper is fine for someone without much to hide but for someone wealthy, if burglars break in and steal it when one is off for a week on a Hawaiian vacation, very bad.   "  I do use command line file encryption commands on sensitive files that is safer than paper IF one stores such on multiple devices.   Read this minimally:

https://www.makeuseof.com/are-password-managers-safe-or-not/


----------



## Mike (Nov 14, 2022)

Did you try removing the battery from your laptop,
count to ten and put it back, if the problem was
caused by your machine, that might cure it.

Mike.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 14, 2022)

Mike said:


> Did you try removing the battery from your laptop,
> count to ten and put it back, if the problem was
> caused by your machine, that might cure it.
> 
> Mike


Battery in this laptop can not be removed. At least not without taking the laptop apart.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Battery in this laptop can not be removed. At least not without taking the laptop apart.


Yes, if it's a Chromebook that makes sense. Planned obsolescence.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2022)

Pros Of Using A Chromebook​1. Low hardware price​2. No reliance on locally installed software​3. You don’t need an IT expert to help you with problems​4. No software updates are necessary​5. Everything is backed on the cloud​6. Very low software costs​7. Less prone to viruses​8. No need to upgrade hardware frequently​9. Better battery life and endurance​10. Lower weight and thickness compared to traditional laptops​11. Better collaboration and productivity​12. Best for users who travel a lot or work remotely​13. Access to the extensive library of Android apps on Google Play Store​14. Developed and supported by Google​Cons Of Using A Chromebook​1. Very low storage capacity​2. No Microsoft software supported​3. Limited software compatibility​4. Limited multimedia support​5. Not able to play demanding games​6. Need for a good internet connection​7. No external optical drive​


> @senior chef Battery in this laptop can not be removed. At least not without taking the laptop apart.
> @Farrah Nuff -Yes, if it's a Chromebook that makes sense. Planned obsolescence.
> A laptop battery should last 5-7 years.  That's the length of support that Google gives a Chromebook, remember it's all about money.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> *Cons Of Using A Chromebook*
> No Microsoft software supported


Yay!   ...to hell with M$!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Yes, if it's a Chromebook that makes sense. Planned obsolescence.


Most laptops these days are difficult to take apart for component replacement.   However, my 7 yr. old Dell Inspiron 15 Gaming laptop is super easy to open up.  Here shortly it's going to get a 2nd battery replacement, unfortunately the only replacement batteries available will be rebuilt and not new, so they won't last as long as the original.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Most laptops these days are difficult to take apart for component replacement.   However, my 7 yr. old Dell Inspiron 15 Gaming laptop is super easy to open up.  Here shortly it's going to get a 2nd battery replacement, unfortunately the only replacement batteries available will be rebuilt and not new, so they won't last as long as the original.


My HP is easy to work on, and with little effort can access the boot menu.  First battery that went south wasn't replaced for a year, run it with just the power cord.  Finally decided it was time to get a replacement.   My father always said, 'poor people have poor ways'.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2022)

> 7. No external optical drive​


Flash drives are cheaper, hard to scratch & can hold much more data than either a CD or DVD.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Flash drives are cheaper, hard to scratch & can hold much more data than either a CD or DVD.


I got a 256GB Patriot flash drive for $34, 8 times more storage for a quarter of the price I paid for a WD 30GB drive back in the early 2000s.
BTW @ManjaroKDE , have you tried Arcolinux or Garuda?   They are my current favorite distros...gotta love a rolling release.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I got a 256GB Patriot flash drive for $34, 8 times more storage for a quarter of the price I paid for a WD 30GB drive back in the early 2000s.
> BTW @ManjaroKDE , have you tried Arcolinux or Garuda?   They are my current favorite distros...gotta love a rolling release.


Haven't tried or heard much about Arcolinux, but I got turned off Garuda after a problem I was trying to resolve required a conversation with a CS based somewhere in India which had nothing to do with Linux.  I'm a little hard of hearing and can't follow a rapid talker.  I kept asking her to talk slowly but she only got more frustrated with me.  I keyed on the country of origin for the distro & I have little patience. 

Also I really like Manjaro (it's a rolling release also, based on Arch).  It's German engineering at it's best or so I've read.  I believe everything I read or see on the web.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 18, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Also I really like Manjaro (it's a rolling release also, based on Arch).  It's German engineering at it's best or so I've read.


@ ManjaroKDE, curious if it's been your main OS for some time or ? I haven't tried it but Manjaro always comes up highly recommended in anything I read. Distro Watch rates it number 4 in popularity.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2022)

iksentrik said:


> @ ManjaroKDE, curious if it's been your main OS for some time or ? I haven't tried it but Manjaro always comes up highly recommended in anything I read. Distro Watch rates it number 4 in popularity.


I keep flopping between MX, Mint & Manjaro I've used MJ more (3 years on) than the other 2,  Mint because it doesn't load SnapD, MX cause always Nr 1.  Both are simple/clean distros but Manjaro has the added plus of a rolling release which I like & it's based on Arch.  I started with SUSE now opensuse many years ago.  Tried LEAP but it was too much like Win 8, which I despised.  Tried Tumbleweed (a rolling release) but it's just tad over 4GB which tells me it's more than I need.  I think I just like to download torrents & anything that starts with an 'M'.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 18, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> I keep flopping between MX, Mint & Manjaro I've used MJ more (3 years on) than the other 2,  Mint because it doesn't load SnapD, MX cause always Nr 1.  Both are simple/clean distros but Manjaro has the added plus of a rolling release which I like & it's based on Arch.  I started with SUSE now opensuse many years ago.  Tried LEAP but it was too much like Win 8, which I despise.  Tried Tumbleweed (a rolling release) but it's just tad over 4GB which tells me it's more than I need.  And I think I just like to use Transmission for downloads.


You've definitely done your share of experimenting. I installed Debian in 2009, got rid of my Windows pc's and was happy! Tried Mint a few years later when it was gaining popularity but felt a bit bloated for me, so have just stuck with Debian.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2022)

iksentrik said:


> You've definitely done your share of experimenting. I installed Debian in 2009, got rid of my Windows pc's and was happy! Tried Mint a few years later when it was gaining popularity but felt a bit bloated for me, so have just stuck with Debian.


Debian is just lean and clean, and support documentation is good for when guidance is needed.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Also I really like Manjaro (it's a rolling release also, based on Arch).  It's German engineering at it's best or so I've read.  I believe everything I read or see on the web.


+1 for Manjaro. EndevourOS is another Arch-Linux derivative that is smooth as warm butter.


----------

